# How do i import drum loops?



## 777 (Jun 15, 2006)

hey guys i want to import a drum loop i made inf ruity loops into my Kristal recording software but dont know how please help me!


----------



## tehk (Jun 17, 2006)

I don't really know, sorry . I import drumloops from Guitar Pro into Fruity Loops. I saw this post getting ignored for the past few days,a nd I've waited until now to post because I don't have an answer for you.

Will someone please answer this poor man .


----------



## b3n (Jun 17, 2006)

I'm not familiar with either program but can you export the loop as a wav file (from fruity loops)?

Pretty much everything reads wavs so this would be your best bet.

Ok, since I'm sitting around doing nothing, I checked it out...

Fruity loops can render files to .wav format, so do this first. Since Kristal is an Audio editor you should be able to open the saved drum loop from here. Drop into the relevant track and go for it!


----------



## 777 (Jun 17, 2006)

hey man thanks i got my loop imported now to actally figure out how to actually LOOP this coz it only goes on for 3 seconds


----------

